

Review our Web App: Resume Generator. - srkiranraj
http://www.tillent.com
Tillent allows you to generate beautiful resumes just by entering your details in forms. Don't worry about formatting, saving, sharing resume with whomever you need. This is an early version and still has flaws. Help us improve this. Suggestions both positive and negative are welcome. Thanks.
P.S: We will be adding more features soon.
======
simon
The website is nicely designed and I like the look of it.

Account creation seemed to go well.

The scrolling up thing could get annoying quite quickly. Can that be made
optional?

Is there a way to not put an objective on the resume? I'm trying to make a
pastoral resume and I have no objective, other than continuing to be the
pastor of the congregation that I lead.

My degree is from an English university and we don't get a GPA, but your
application insists that it wants one.

You have a place for certificates, but I want to list my ministerial license
and the certificates section doesn't seem to work well for that.

Other than that, I like the idea and the look. Keep it up!

~~~
srkiranraj
This gives us a lot more insight about the needs of different users. We will
research more on your points and improve the usability of the app. Thanks a
lot for your time and advice.

